# Account Deactivated



## Junior.M (Jan 9, 2015)

I involve accident and i reported uber about the accident . They deactivated the my account although damage was minor . I did not know that uber do not like accidents because they scared for insurance. No wonder, why they tell bring your own insurance as uber x driver. I was even surprised when I read story about uber driver who had killed a child through car accident and injured the mother and her daughter. Uber distance themselves away claiming that he was not uber driver as long as there was no rider in the car but the poor driver was logged in the uber system and he dropped rider and he was hugged to another rider when accident happened. I can not imagine that partner company will deny you as driver when you involve accident. They are very corrupt indeed. I am wishing you safe drive and be extreme caution when driving uber otherwise uber will distance themselves from you when incidents happens.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I think they will activate you again.

Just ask them for more instructions. Did you fill up their incident report before a deadline?

We want to help you to write proper replies and get it straightened.

Copy/past the emails and we will write the replies for you.
You need some help with writing good replies.

It looks like you need uber more then they need you.
Don't give up.

Post the email chain here.
We will help you


----------



## Junior.M (Jan 9, 2015)

puber said:


> I think they will activate you again.
> 
> Just ask them for more instructions. Did you fill up their incident report before a deadline?
> 
> ...


Puber,

Thanks for suggest , for assistance. I have already filled in information required for iPhone return. I do not need Uber but they needed me more than I needed them because I have a new car and I was making more trips which means more commission for them . I was only shocked when found out that they deactivate when drivers involve accident while they are logged uber app system . Is like , we do not know you. Thanks to God , i did not involve major accident . They are corrupt beyond imagination . This was good experience driving uber specially when you are riders who are very gentle and very aggressive riders like Boston officer who beat up uber driver and took user's car and drove his destination then walked into his house as if he did nothing at all until he was rested lated on . I could not believe he was bailed out only for $ 500.00 . The uber drivers have no protection nor respected by their own partners ( Uber). They are constantly fooled by the professional lies who are hired by criminal owner of the Uber. I am warning you, drivers, if you involve accident uber does not know you from that moment and do not be fooled with incident report they send to you. If accident happens find a lawyer as soon as possible and do not report to own insurance , if you have rider in the car, because your own insurance will not cover you as uberx because it is fraud and uber will not repair your car . you will be floating like feather in deep space where is no gravitational force.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Junior.M said:


> Puber,
> 
> Thanks for suggest , for assistance. I have already filled in information required for iPhone return. I do not need Uber but they needed me more than I needed them because I have a new car and I was making more trips which means more commission for them . I was only shocked when found out that they deactivate when drivers involve accident while they are logged uber app system . Is like , we do not know you. Thanks to God , i did not involve major accident . They are corrupt beyond imagination . This was good experience driving uber specially when you are riders who are very gentle and very aggressive riders like Boston officer who beat up uber driver and took user's car and drove his destination then walked into his house as if he did nothing at all until he was rested lated on . I could not believe he was bailed out only for $ 500.00 . The uber drivers have no protection nor respected by their own partners ( Uber). They are constantly fooled by the professional lies who are hired by criminal owner of the Uber. I am warning you, drivers, if you involve accident uber does not know you from that moment and do not be fooled with incident report they send to you. If accident happens find a lawyer as soon as possible and do not report to own insurance , if you have rider in the car, because your own insurance will not cover you as uberx because it is fraud and uber will not repair your car . you will be floating like feather in deep space where is no gravitational force.


drivers in here will still drive for uber of uber
You barking up the wrong tree. These drivers will still drive for uber if uber says that each ride is free and you must pay uber 10 dollars to use their phone a week.. Some of these These guys riding uber x are so crazy it's insane.


----------



## Junior.M (Jan 9, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> drivers in here will still drive for uber of uber
> You barking up the wrong tree. These drivers will still drive for uber if uber says that each ride is free and you must pay uber 10 dollars to use their phone a week.. Some of these These guys riding uber x are so crazy it's insane.


I will not be surprised if they drive for uber even if fare dropped to 0.20 per mile because the uber hired professional liars who use psychological strategies that confuses both the riders and drivers as well. For instance, the surge is one of their strategies. this increases driver's appetite for uber while riders are given free drive and low fare to be hugged in the system which makes them feel special and free trips. Uber are very good at take care of the riders when they come complain the surge and the fare amount is reduced to a level they are happy with. These are (psychological strategies ) are well managed beyond drivers and riders thinking capacity. In addition, if you are not recording down which trip fare then you are losing money . uber steals money from drivers specially those who do not record trip they made, amount of fare . For example, if you made $ 600.00 , they would claim that you made $ 520.00 and then will take their commission .therefore you will end up with $ 416.00 . the question is how many hours you put on driving , how much you spent on gas and how much on toll charge .the net profit for you as driver is $ 200.00 0r 100.00 . It is psychological methods that enslaves the drivers and riders.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

The fact that uber deactivated you is probably the best thing that could have happened to you..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Junior.M said:


> I will not be surprised if they drive for uber even if fare dropped to 0.20 per mile because the uber hired professional liars who use psychological strategies that confuses both the riders and drivers as well. For instance, the surge is one of their strategies. this increases driver's appetite for uber while riders are given free drive and low fare to be hugged in the system which makes them feel special and free trips. Uber are very good at take care of the riders when they come complain the surge and the fare amount is reduced to a level they are happy with. These are (psychological strategies ) are well managed beyond drivers and riders thinking capacity. In addition, if you are not recording down which trip fare then you are losing money . uber steals money from drivers specially those who do not record trip they made, amount of fare . For example, if you made $ 600.00 , they would claim that you made $ 520.00 and then will take their commission .therefore you will end up with $ 416.00 . the question is how many hours you put on driving , how much you spent on gas and how much on toll charge .the net profit for you as driver is $ 200.00 0r 100.00 . It is psychological methods that enslaves the drivers and riders.


If you are that dumb..you deserve everything that happens to you..including being enslaved by uber..


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Raquel said:


> If you are that dumb..you deserve everything that happens to you..including being enslaved by uber..


I like the way you think ma'am


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I like the way you think ma'am


Well thank you sir..


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you Raquel for your comments on Junior M's personal opinion. There's nothing as refreshing as some hateful comments on this board. Keep 'em coming and you'll lead the pack of haters.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

billybengal said:


> Thank you Raquel for your comments on Junior M's personal opinion. There's nothing as refreshing as some hateful comments on this board. Keep 'em coming and you'll lead the pack of haters.


Hateful ??? I don't think that means what you think it does. I actually feel bad that there are people out there so desperate/gullible/dumb that they would see losing their below minimum wage job being exploited by uber..as a bad thing..

Heck he could get a new job washing dishes and make more money.


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

A friend of mine was in a minor incident too, they deactivated his account too, asked him to fill a bunch of forms, for claim purposes, damage was minor, after sending pictures of the vehicle with minor detail, they re activated him the next day.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Come on dude, you know what I'm referring to ("If you are that dumb..you deserve everything that happens to you..including being enslaved by uber..")

Yeah, the guy is pissed, maybe even overreacting etc but keep in mind he probably reads these replies. Don't make him feel even worse, he's already got a big problem with the accident and maybe it's his only job? F'ed up car, no income...... All I'm saying is this whole Uber bullshit is sometimes turning the best in us into something worse, just cause we don't like what other people say. Calling people dumb doesn't help anybody. Telling them they deserved an accident doesn't either. I'm sure you're better than this. You know I made that comment cause I didn't like what you said and I know you didn't like it but let's not call each other names. We're better than this. We're better than Uber.

Sorry that you got a cut in your market. Grab a few cold ones and forgfet about Uber at least for a night


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

billybengal said:


> Come on dude, you know what I'm referring to ("If you are that dumb..you deserve everything that happens to you..including being enslaved by uber..")
> 
> Yeah, the guy is pissed, maybe even overreacting etc but keep in mind he probably reads these replies. Don't make him feel even worse, he's already got a big problem with the accident and maybe it's his only job? F'ed up car, no income...... All I'm saying is this whole Uber bullshit is sometimes turning the best in us into something worse, just cause we don't like what other people say. Calling people dumb doesn't help anybody. Telling them they deserved an accident doesn't either. I'm sure you're better than this. You know I made that comment cause I didn't like what you said and I know you didn't like it but let's not call each other names. We're better than this. We're better than Uber.
> 
> Sorry that you got a cut in your market. Grab a few cold ones and forgfet about Uber at least for a night


I feel bad for him truly..I never celebrated his accident..and feel bad he is going through that..it obviously rubs me the wrong way that anyone would settle for this job and let uber enslave them..especially at these new rates..

I don't thank any of us said..when I grow up I want to be an Uber driver..and make 0.50 a mile driving drunks around..

Just sayin.. I certainly hope he finds his way and realizes losing his uber gig is a blessing in disguise ..


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Hateful ??? I don't think that means what you think it does. I actually feel bad that there are people out there so desperate/gullible/dumb that they would see losing their below minimum wage job being exploited by uber..as a bad thing..
> 
> Heck he could get a new job washing dishes and make more money.


I agree. I guess I'm a hater for being realistic to


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

billybengal said:


> Come on dude, you know what I'm referring to ("If you are that dumb..you deserve everything that happens to you..including being enslaved by uber..")
> 
> Yeah, the guy is pissed, maybe even overreacting etc but keep in mind he probably reads these replies. Don't make him feel even worse, he's already got a big problem with the accident and maybe it's his only job? F'ed up car, no income...... All I'm saying is this whole Uber bullshit is sometimes turning the best in us into something worse, just cause we don't like what other people say. Calling people dumb doesn't help anybody. Telling them they deserved an accident doesn't either. I'm sure you're better than this. You know I made that comment cause I didn't like what you said and I know you didn't like it but let's not call each other names. We're better than this. We're better than Uber.
> 
> Sorry that you got a cut in your market. Grab a few cold ones and forgfet about Uber at least for a night


Um, I don't think she was referring to the op of this thread when she made that statement. She was commenting on how desperate people are and that they're willing to work for 20 cents a mile. That has nothing to do with a wreck. You should read who she quoted before you jump to assumptions. I'm only commenting on this because I co signed that same post. Has nothing to do with OP


----------



## Junior.M (Jan 9, 2015)

Lol , For those you dropped hateful comments they should know that I do not care about it . I shared my situation just to warn you about Uber partnership when you involve accident . I have already got job with good hourly pay plus tips therefore I am not concern about job , relaxing and starting my new job next week. I am not desperate and never i was even when i used to drive uber i was ended the surge trip half way the trip because it was immoral for a person to be charge 4 times ( $ 80.00) for a trip of 17 minutes. if you see another partner's head being shaved then wet your hair to be shaved. Power belongs to people ( drivers) if all drivers stop driving for week or go vocation for a week then you will see how powerless uber is. they rely on you.they are nothing but credit card handlers or transaction handlers. I Became uber driver just to be balance work and college because it was perfect( drive when you are done with school work ). I hope that you will have new resolutions for 2015. Do not accept new modern slavery .


----------



## Junior.M (Jan 9, 2015)

Raquel said:


> If you are that dumb..you deserve everything that happens to you..including being enslaved by uber..


 It very naive to call a person dumb whom never seen or meet. I had job by the time uber deactivated my account . I have lyft account if i really want to driver for ridesharing. Secondly, if i want uber i can fill in the incident report and i can get back my account but i will not do that in million times. therefore calm down Raquel.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Junior.M said:


> It very naive to call a person dumb whom never seen or meet. I had job by the time uber deactivated my account . I have lyft account if i really want to driver for ridesharing. Secondly, if i want uber i can fill in the incident report and i can get back my account but i will not do that in million times. therefore calm down Raquel.


I never called you dumb..I was speaking in general..

But you seemed pretty shook up by the fact that uber deactivated you.. you say you are going to college yet..you lack reading and writing comprehension.. must be some college !!!

Again if you realize that shutting down fares while paxs arr still in the car is a huge liability and if GOD forbid the accident you had happened when you had PAXS in the car and we're off the meter..you would have been in BIG TROUBLE..

Though I never called you dumb it seems evident you are not very smart..based on what you wrote about that..

You know what they say..its better to keep your mouth shut and be thought a fool..then to..well you should know the rest...


----------



## Junior.M (Jan 9, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I never called you dumb..I was speaking in general..
> 
> But you seemed pretty shook up by the fact that uber deactivated you.. you say you are going to college yet..you lack reading and writing comprehension.. must be some college !!!
> 
> ...


I have not seen smart uber driver because nobody will be smart to drive for uber. Keep the smartness to yourself . You are nothing but blackboard where others learn from it. Do something for yourself ;free yourself and look for another job than driving for uber .


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> drivers in here will still drive for uber of uber
> You barking up the wrong tree. These drivers will still drive for uber if uber says that each ride is free and you must pay uber 10 dollars to use their phone a week.. Some of these These guys riding uber x are so crazy it's insane.


I know right..checking out the rider app there were ants all over atlanta last night...I don't get it. They're gonna learn real quick


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I never called you dumb..I was speaking in general..
> 
> But you seemed pretty shook up by the fact that uber deactivated you.. you say you are going to college yet..you lack reading and writing comprehension.. must be some college !!!
> 
> ...


...sounds dumb to me too. In fact dumb-ass might be more like it. You were being too nice.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

billybengal said:


> Thank you Raquel for your comments on Junior M's personal opinion. There's nothing as refreshing as some hateful comments on this board. Keep 'em coming and you'll lead the pack of haters.


 good job breaking up the potential lynch mob. Like you said the OP might have over reacted a bit, but I just think he needed to vent.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...sounds dumb to me too. In fact dumb-ass might be more like it. You were being too nice.


 like you don't make any mistakes..... well every forum is going to have it's share of trolls, like weeds in a gardens.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I know right..checking out the rider app there were ants all over atlanta last night...I don't get it. They're gonna learn real quick


I stayed home for that very reason.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I never called you dumb..I was speaking in general..
> 
> But you seemed pretty shook up by the fact that uber deactivated you.. you say you are going to college yet..you lack reading and writing comprehension.. must be some college !!!
> 
> ...


Yes you did. Now you put him down for going to college. At least he's apparently trying to improve' Everybody deserves a fair chance.
"If you are that dumb..you deserve everything that happens to you..including being enslaved by uber.."

I generally try to stay positive on this forum, but this was out of line....


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Hateful ??? I don't think that means what you think it does. I actually feel bad that there are people out there so desperate/gullible/dumb that they would see losing their below minimum wage job being exploited by uber..as a bad thing..
> 
> Heck he could get a new job washing dishes and make more money.


My last comment before you go on my ignore list. Are you putting yourself in this category? "desperate/gullible/dumb"


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

PT Go said:


> Yes you did. Now you put him down for going to college. At least he's apparently trying to improve' Everybody deserves a fair chance.
> "If you are that dumb..you deserve everything that happens to you..including being enslaved by uber.."
> 
> I generally try to stay positive on this forum, but this was out of line....


Give me a break..I didn't put him down for going to college..I put him down for not being able to write even at a 3rd grade level..and for sharing the story that he turned off his fare on surge with pax still in the car.. that was dumb and a huge liability..


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

This entire thread is more like WTF every time I see a new post. I guess I'm glad I can sit behind my keyboard and laugh.


----------



## abe1965 (Jul 19, 2016)

Ok. So how does it take for uber to reactivate my account after i reported a minor accident ? Nothing happened to my Lambo Camry.


----------

